# OS "EX" or OS "Ten"?



## vitaboy (Apr 11, 2002)

Just wondering, but how many times have you heard people pronounce OS X as "EX" instead of "Ten?" I know Apple (for trademark reasons) has been pretty clear since the beginning about referring to OS X as version 10, but I've heard a lot of ordinary users referring it to is as OS "EX."

Should it be "ten" or "ex?" Would it be worth it to Apple to buy out the trademark "X" so that it can legally be referred to as "ex?"  I think the trademark belongs to some embedded UNIX group or something, but I also remember Apple paying $1 million a bunch of years back for the right to use "Classic" for the Mac Classic model.

Personally, I'd like to see the day when OS X becomes simply that, so we don't have to worry about unwieldy names like OS XI, OS XII, OS XIII, OS XIV, and OS XV in the years to come! Or will Apple revert to arabic numerals (OS 11) instead of keeping with the roman system? So instead of OS XI (or OS 11) five years from now, we'd have OS X 2.0. This way, Apple would truly be making a clean break from the past in name as well as function in terms of the OS.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## ddma (Apr 11, 2002)

I used to call it "Ex" few years ago before it offically launch... But since it was launched, I started calling it "Ten".


----------



## dricci (Apr 11, 2002)

The proper way is "10." You don't call a Car a Trumpet, or a TV a Canon, so why not call "10" it's name: 10?

The only place I've (recently) heard it called "EX" are by n00bs asking questions in the Apple Store.

I think we'll see OS X 11.1 and such. By the time we get there (I'm guessing over a decade) who knows how far we'll have progressed and we may be passed the Macintosh onto something else only Sci-Fi can predict. So I wouldn't worry about "What come s after X" too much.


----------



## fryke (Apr 11, 2002)

They should have promoted Mac OS X 10.0 as Mac OS X and let the version numbering be Mac OS 10.0. This is going to be awkward. Only two months after I first *read* about Mac OS X I first *heard* Steve say it should be pronounced 'ten'. Much too late for me.

So for now I'm either saying Mac OS 'X' or Mac OS Ten-point-one, Mac OS Ten-point-two.


----------



## vitaboy (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *
> The only place I've (recently) heard it called "EX" are by n00bs asking questions in the Apple Store.
> *



Well, all I can say is that there are quite a lot of "n00bs" (probably numbering in the millions) who refer to OS X as "ex," probably because of names like Windows XP and the Athalon XP. I myself actually refer to it is as "ten" (especially when referring to incremental versions like 10.1.3), but I'm wondering if it's not better for Apple to just say "ex" itself as much of the regular public seems to be doing.

But I don't think we'll be waiting so long before we see the equivalent of OS XI or OS 11. Apple should be out with a major release like that in 2-3 years tops, or I would be really worried about the state of the MacOS. Ten years is an eternity in software development and while we may have something totally new and non-Macintosh by then, for now, the naming issue with regards to OS X's successor will be upon us sooner than we expect, I suspect.


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2002)

I call it IX, it's dutch, because 10 in dutch sound stupid: Tien. IX sounds more "american" 



goodbye!


senne.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 11, 2002)

I can't help saying ex. It just sounds so much more cool! They should have created a whole new OS naming system that started with OS X 1.0. So the X is part of the OS name. Ten just sounds boring. Ex sounds cool.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 11, 2002)

I guess I'm a n00b then. Hrm too bad.


----------



## tismey (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *
> So for now I'm either saying Mac OS 'X' or Mac OS Ten-point-one, Mac OS Ten-point-two. *



That's the way I always do it. Sorry.


----------



## julguribye (Apr 11, 2002)

I think "OS ten" sounds more proffessional and I try to say that, but I forget it because "OS EX" is much easier to pronounce and when your read it "OS X" you don't atomaticly think "ten" but "X".


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 11, 2002)

Callilng it OS "ex" is just wrong. It's OS 10. That's it's name. End of story. Anybody who calls it OS "ex" is inacurrately referring to it. 

Hearing it called OS "ex" bothers me almost as much as when people refer to movies, and alter the name of the movie slightly, aka "Fight Group", etc.

It's 10 people. It's the number that comes after 9!


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 11, 2002)

I say "ten" when talking to non-Mac folks, but sometimes slip an "ex" into conversation with other Mac users.  "Oh ess ex" I never say.
SJ may have gone the Roman numeral route because of the UNI*X* underpinnings, and/or the mathematical X being an unknown quantity.


----------



## BBenve (Apr 11, 2002)

Well i call it OS 10 cause that is the name.. lol... i don t see why people call it X .. i mean. If your name is well published around.. you would get mad if someone still mispronounced it.. 

Plus i thin OS ten is MUch Much cooler than OS EX.

A plus is also that if someone calls it OS eX in front of me.. i automatically think he doesn t even know what he is talking about.... i mean .. at least  get the name right..lol


Well it's my 2 cents


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 11, 2002)

what an old topic 
PErsonally It's SEX, MACO is just a carty over to remind us that its a mac  hehehe


----------



## googolplex (Apr 11, 2002)

Apple really screwed up naming it. OS EX sounds much cooler. Its pretty stupid considering its OS X 10.1. Does that mean its pronounced OS 10 10 point 1? Also I sometimes refer to it as just 'X' I'm not going to call it just 10. 

Do we really have to say that people who call it that don't know what they are saying or are 'n00bs'. Its apples fault for creating a cool name where one variation sounds cool . 

And you say 10 comes after 9 I think that it should be called OS X 1.0 because its completely different from os 9!


----------



## dricci (Apr 11, 2002)

I believe OS X 1.0 was Mac OS X Server 1.0. Been there, done that.

If you say "X" it sounds too Microsoft. Like "We're gonna call it X cause X is cool and everbody's doing it! Pay day!"


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

Heh.  Call me a n00b.  But only sometimes.  I call it ten or X depending on my memory.  I learned it as X, then found out it was ten.  So now it's a habit to call it X.

Laughing at me?  Quick, I am talking about a new product -- L.  Is that 'ell' or 50? (I think L is Roman numeral for 50, I could be wrong.  Anyway...)  How the heck are you supposed to know unless it is specified?  The first few places I read about OS X were on secondary websites, which didn't go out of their way to clarify.  And the whole Unix XWindows thing was in my mind when I read it...

And I try not to use _anything_ with a version of 1.0 -- especially something as complicated as an OS.


----------



## cybowolf (Apr 11, 2002)

I had been calling it 'EX' for months until one day I called Apple with a question and they kept correcting me saying its 10. Doh!
Back when I thought it was 'EX', I actually thought that Apple was very clever with the name because the OS's core was UNIX based, and for some reason in my brain I immediately associated the X with uniX and X-Windows.  Alas, my perfect vision of the world has since crumbled, and I have now been trained to say it 10.

-cybowolf


----------



## julguribye (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cybowolf _
> *I had been calling it 'EX' for months until one day I called Apple with a question and they kept correcting me saying its 10. Doh!
> Back when I thought it was 'EX', I actually thought that Apple was very clever with the name because the OS's core was UNIX based, and for some reason in my brain I immediately associated the X with uniX and X-Windows.  Alas, my perfect vision of the world has since crumbled, and I have now been trained to say it 10.
> 
> -cybowolf *



It IS actually called X partly because it's unix underpinnings, i belive. Like Linux, IRIX, HP-UX and AIX etc And partly because it sounds cool. But it's also combined to be "ten"


----------



## Valrus (Apr 11, 2002)

It's ten, dude. That's the version number.

But hearing people call it "X" doesn't bother me. What bothered me was when a friend of mine said she always pronounced it "oss-ex", like "OS" was a word and not two letters.

Eucch!

Of course, I'm the one who was always so fond of referring to AP Computer Science as "ApCompSci," so maybe I'm being a bit hypocritical.

No, never mind. I'm not. "Oss-ex"?!?

-the valrus


----------



## rliebsch (Apr 11, 2002)

Who'da thunk?

n00bs? I thought it was newbies?

do we need to vote on this too?

are we going tohave a 1337 speek-off here?

Can't say I am a newbie at this.

Just bad marketing in a digital age. You know,it is analagous to the lack of sarcastic tone in IRC.
Apple should have realized that most of the talk about the product would be in newsgroups, BBSs, IRC, and the like. 

Look at the mystery and smoke and mirrors we all had to endure. X is the mystery.

10 may well follow 9. But this operating system will not follow "Classic"


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

Actually I am glad it's ten and not X.  "oh ess ex" sounds to close to "Oh Sex" to be really comfortable with that as an OS...


----------



## RacerX (Apr 11, 2002)

I remember when the name and project goals were changed from Rhapsody to Mac OS X, and when Mac OS X Server was released in early 1999, so I can't help but call it _Mac OS 10_ or _Mac OS 10 Server_ when talking about them.

This does remind me of the other great operating system name problem of the last 10 years... Linux. It is fun to hear people mispronounce it (Linux is pronounced with a short i, as in lih-nucks) because it tells you that they are new to the system. Also it was nice to hear it pronounced correctly in the IBM ads.


----------



## putamare (Apr 11, 2002)

I paid my $129; I'll spank its bottom & call it Charlie if I so desire.


----------



## simX (Apr 11, 2002)

Like serpi said, it's pronounced "ten", end of story.  And it REALLY bugs me, too, when people say "ex" instead of "ten".

Think of it this way.  In the Classic Mac OS days, the name was "Mac OS" and the version number was "9.2.2".  Today, the name is "Mac OS X" and the version number is "10.1.3".  The X is part of the name.

Oh, and by the way, you can't trademark the X.  It's a letter, for the sake of everything Mac!  I can't believe Microsoft got away with trademarking Windows.  It's just downright stupid.  Next thing you know, we'll be trademarking pronunciations.  

Oh, and yes, you do say "mac oh ess ten ten point one point three".  The first "ten" is part of the name, and the second is part of the version number.  It makes complete sense.  Just think of the X as part of the name.


----------



## adambyte (Apr 11, 2002)

Personally, I call it "ten," and when speaking to others, refer to it as "ten." If someone refers to it as "ex," I correct them, but it doesn't really bother me that much. I just figure people don't know.

What I AM pissed about is the double-decimal-point thing! What the heck is up with that? There is no such number as 10.1.3! It's just 10.13! You can't have more than one decimal point in English math! Arg!

But I suppose that's another thread...


----------



## BBenve (Apr 11, 2002)

YA money give you the right to call you as you want..lol....anywhooo... Apple clearly called it OS TEN from DAY one in their website, no mistake there regarding the OS  10 10.1 as someone said before.. wel no you cll it  OS TEN that is it.. then if they ask you the BUILD number .. well that is 10.X.X
Anywhoo...


----------



## BBenve (Apr 11, 2002)

YA money give you the right to call you as you want..lol....anywhooo... Apple clearly called it OS TEN from DAY one in their website, no mistake there regarding the OS  10 10.1 as someone said before.. wel no you cll it  OS TEN that is it.. then if they ask you the BUILD number .. well that is 10.X.X
Anywhoo...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

Actually, software developers use multiple decimal points to indicate minor revisions.  So a change from 10.1.3 to 10.1.4 isn't as big of a change as 10.1.3 to 10.2.

Why use those instead of just 10.13, you ask?  So the developers can make more than ten minor revisions.  With the double decimal point system, you could potentially have 10.1.15, but with the single decimal point system you would have rolled over to 10.25.

The software project I am working on now doesn't even limit itself to 99 revisions (we have a limit of two digits), because we use hexadecimal.  So there was a build 07.08, 07.09, and now we're on 07.0A.  That's 255 revision possibilities for those non-hexadecimal counting people...


----------



## voice- (Apr 11, 2002)

I always call it Ten. Ten is the name Steve calls it by, so I will call it the same. I have friends who call it X, and it bothers the hell out of me


----------



## googolplex (Apr 11, 2002)

simx and others I'm sorry if I've deeply offended you by calling it OS EX. I will try to be more considerate of other people's feelings in the future . 

Oh and calling it X isn't Microsoft like. If I remember OS X came before Windows XP.

Anyways I call it Ex sometimes and 10 others. But now I'm just going to call it OS EX to piss all of you off


----------



## norsemann (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *The only place I've (recently) heard it called "EX" are by n00bs *



I think it would be fair to say - you might, just possibly hear some Unix/Linux converts/supporters calling it X. Since, strangely enough, the Unix/Linux CDE or Desktop Environ. is called (X). It is out of habit for some of us, what was the term, 'n00bs' but then again - Unix 'n00bs' migt call it the 10 Windows System instead of X Windows system? Who knows


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 11, 2002)

Still waiting for someone to refer to that famous African-American activist and author Malcolm Ten.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by norsemann _
> *Since, strangely enough, the Unix/Linux CDE or Desktop Environ. is called (X). It is out of habit for some of us, what was the term, 'n00bs' but then again - Unix 'n00bs' migt call it the 10 Windows System instead of X Windows system? Who knows  *



Funny, most Unix 'n00bs' call it the _X Windows System_ instead of _X Windows_ or just _X_. Of course that is unless talking about something very specific dealing with OpenWindows or CDE or aspects of Motif. Or at the beginning of a reference paper it is often proper to refer to it as _X Windows System_ when first mentioned, and then _X Windows_ or _X_ from that point on. In daily conversation, few people who work with Unix based systems would take the time to use all three words.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Apr 11, 2002)

My problem is that it sounds like i'm saying OS sex... which just freaks me out. It's not that I'm a prude... but my operating system does not have sex... much like my parents. It's just a barrier I can't breach.

Also- os7, os8, os9, osX.... it's just a roman numeral... i didn't see a reason to call it 'ex' just because it didn't use two digits to convey the numeric value.

But mostly it's the whole os sex thing... freaky....


----------



## earector (Apr 11, 2002)

I really like calling it OSX. But RacerTen and SimTen, among others, are pretty convincing (although some are downright nasty...but that's another issue).

While I'm no Mac expert I have been a Mac user for some time (can I call my iBook a Mac? Or is it an Apple?) so I don't appreciate being called a n00b...but I'm sure I'll get over that.

OSX rolls off the tongue. OS Ten sounds like just another upgrade, which X is most certainly not.

Still, Steve Jobs calls it Ten in his video about opening the Apple store.

Well, most of the people I deal with on a daily basis around here are all PC users, so I guess it doesn't matter too much. And here in the X forum I can call it X and everyone can pronounce it as s/he sees fit.

Now if that wasn't a compilation of incohesive thoughts...


----------



## vanguard (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, I know that apple calls it OS 10.  However, I call it Oh Ess Ex.  The double 10 thing bothers me.  Apple needs to do better than OS 10 10.1.3.  I just won't say that.

As for the X Window system, it's just that.  Adding the s making it the X WindowS System is incorrect.  Still, I don't care.  You can call it anything you want.

Vanguard


----------



## putamare (Apr 11, 2002)

If Steve Jobs wore nothing but black turtlenecks, would you?


----------



## RacerX (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *As for the X Window system, it's just that.  Adding the s making it the X WindowS System is incorrect. *



Your right when calling it by the proper name, it is _Window_ and not _Windows_. When use in the familiar form (slang) it is call X Windows (which I heard that before I had even heard of Microsoft's Windows).

And earector, just don't call me Racer-Sex!



... actually, that has a nice ring to it.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 11, 2002)

WHO CARES!

Just let people call it whatever they want! Geez there is no need to get angry over someone calling it OS EX. Just call it whatever you want as long as people know what your talking about.


----------



## voice- (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by putamare _
> *If Steve Jobs wore nothing but black turtlenecks, would you? *



Of course.


----------



## themacko (Apr 11, 2002)

I call it 'ex' .. pretty much because it was the first big thing I had heard about Macs before I bought one, and I didn't understand the whole OS number system that was going on.  I just can't break the habit, baby!


----------



## adambyte (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by putamare _
> *If Steve Jobs wore nothing but black turtlenecks, would you? *



Steve Jobs DOES wear nothing but black turtlenecks... I think I read in Time magazine that everyday he goes to work at Apple, he wears a black turtleneck and blue jeans, because having to choose clothing is an unneccessary distraction... or something like that.

It's the Time with the iMac G4 on the front... yees...


----------



## mindbend (Apr 11, 2002)

Steve Jobs has adamantly been calling it Ten and making sure others do too. Unforunately for him, I think Ex sounds cooler so that's what I call it.

And, gee, surprise surprise, the rest of the industry also thinks "Ex" sounds cool. 

Windows XP

Flash MX

How these freaking copy cat losers ever came to dominate will infuriate me to the day I day. Have they no shame?

p.s. I had dinner tonight with a client from Seattle who used to "pants" Paul Allen and have leftover coding paper shreds thrown at him from Bill Gates. Funny stuff.


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 12, 2002)

OS X for eXtreme! Woohoo!

Seriously though, I would "like" to call it OS eX, simply because it sounds cooler to a juvenile like me, ;-) but I do call it OS 10 when talking to others about it.

-B


----------



## ksuther (Apr 12, 2002)

Ack! I just voted for the wrong one! Maybe I should pay attention next time...
Well, OS TEN all the way! PC using idiots at my school insist on calling it 'X', and they sound so stupid when they do


----------



## earector (Apr 12, 2002)

Doesn't he? 



> _Originally posted by putamare _
> *If Steve Jobs wore nothing but black turtlenecks, would you? *


----------



## earector (Apr 12, 2002)

This is a fascinating study of brand-imaging and the sociological manifestations of distinction.

Anybody read that book where the guy travels to the future and all the people above ground (The Tens) are law abiding and rule conscious whereas all the people underground (The Xes) are free thinking schlubs who engage in all sorts of amoral (not immoral, folks) acts?

Now where do I want to be (especially since turtlenecks make me look fat)? heh.


----------



## ngc7293 (Apr 12, 2002)

OK, I admit it, I call it OS ex.  Sounds like this marketing ploy is a little more controversial than AMD's XP 

I plan to start calling OS 10.1.3  OS X.1.3  

I'm a nooby-blankity-blank-blank.
I don't care, it just leaves me room to flub things.  

Someone: You FOOL!! you deleted the system folder!!
Me: Oops, sorry.  I'm a nooby!

Ok, it only works the first couple of times, but hey.


----------



## Sogni (Apr 12, 2002)

It's not my fault! In my own defence...
When I first started to read (READ) about OS X, I simply pronounced it "Ex" because I READ it first and was not told that X meant 10.

And reading about Unix, Linux and BSD core... I assumed they had named it X because of Linux/Unix. 

So I was talking to other non-Mac people about OS EX...

Then months later I found out that it was OS TEN...

Oh yeah... great! Now I can't call it OS 10 because it's been OS EX to me for a couple of months and I'm used to saying it already! ARGH!!!

Then I thought, maybe they don't want to call it X "EX" because of Xerox and are affraid that Xerox, after all this time, might backlash and sue? 

I'm TRYING to call it OS TEN, but to me it's always been and probably always will be EX. It just sounds so much cooler!


----------



## brodie (Apr 12, 2002)

so is it oss, or Oh Ess? i hear PC users saying oss, as in dos. do we mac users say O-S or Oss?


----------



## Sogni (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brodie _
> *so is it oss, or Oh Ess? i hear PC users saying oss, as in dos. do we mac users say O-S or Oss? *



Somewhere in the middle...
It probably sounds more like "Oss" from me but there is a defenate pause/pitch change, more like OhEss stuck together. heh 
But it's defenatly "Oh Ess".


----------



## ksuther (Apr 12, 2002)

OMFG OSS makes me worked up...I hate people who say that


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

So can someone expain why they get upset when someone mispronounces something?  I just don't get it.

It's a lot like the difference between hacker and cracker.  I hope I'm not opening up another can o' worms here -- I am not trying to get this discussion going about those.  But people who use computers a lot get really upset when they use the term 'hacker' and others get immediately aggressive.  The media has latched onto one term, hackers have latched onto another.  As long as context is understood, what's the big deal?

Would it matter if it is something you don't like?  For example, if I call that MS command line OS "D-O-S" does that irritate you? (this isn't aimed at any one person, btw)


----------



## simX (Apr 12, 2002)

We get pissed off because it just sounds dumb and it is making a farce out of the greatest operating system.

"Oss ex" just doesn't cut it!  Plus, "OS" is an acronym, so it should be pronounced as one, not as a word.  When was "os" a word that you could use in regular language?

It's just very aggravating  you know, a pet peeve that you really hate but you can't really put your finger on why.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

So you'd be fine with calling that other OS "dee oh ess", since it's an acronym, and not a word, and you don't like it?

Not trying to provoke a flame war, just trying to understand.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 12, 2002)

I try and call it oh es 10, but I find myself calling it oh ess ex often just because thats what I first thought it was, and thats how it reads. I think calling it oss is really stupid though. Who doesn't know the acronym OS? 


Oh, wait a minute that would be dumb brainwashed PC users!


----------



## vitaboy (Apr 12, 2002)

Actually, I believe the correct definition of an acronym is an abbreviation pronounced as a word: 

"A word formed from the initial letters of a name, such as WAC for Women's Army Corps, or by combining initial letters or parts of a series of words, such as radar for radio detecting and ranging."

Thus laser, scuba, and NASA are all acronyms, but "O-S" is considered an abbreviation just as FBI, SFO, and the U.S. are all abbreviations. 

If it was pronounced "oss," THEN it would be an acronym, but for 99% of the people, it's technically an abbreviation.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 12, 2002)

whoops yes you are right.


----------



## mindbend (Apr 12, 2002)

My old boss used to say moDEM, annunciating the DEM, which drove me nuts. His point was pretty good when you think about the source words being modulate/demodulate.

By the way, hey sim. OS EX. Tee hee. 

Come on, ya gotta admit, "ten" is a bit bland, eh?


----------



## brodie (Apr 13, 2002)

i shall be calling it tex from now on....


----------



## simX (Apr 13, 2002)

nkuvu:  I'd rather people call it "dohs" instead of "dee-oh-ess".  
I guess it just comes down to what I've been saying all my life.  I've always said "dohs", and "mak oh ess", so I just get pissed off when people say "mak oss".

I wouldn't really mind people trying to pronounce "Windows XP" though.  Actually, that might be very amusing.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 13, 2002)

> _simX declared:_
> I'd rather people call it "dohs" instead of "dee-oh-ess".


Heh.  I'd rather have people call it "yooniks".  

XP: pronounced "pbthbthptbhth!" 

Note to self: Stop being bitter about using an inferior OS for so long...


----------



## Frederic (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, I call it Mac OS "Ex", because of UniX. Or is it because of the big blue "X" on the box ?  

But NOT after XP... Argl...

Jobs says Mac OS "ten". And therefore, guys who says "Ex" are Noobs... What if Jobs first called it "Ex" ?


----------



## ksuther (Apr 17, 2002)

Jobs first called it X. Then when the public beta rolled around, it was TEN. Or somewhere around that time, I don't remember exactly...


----------



## ksv (Apr 17, 2002)

"Ex" sounds better 
"Ten" is for oldies and computer newbies


----------



## ksuther (Apr 17, 2002)

I resent that... 
Go ask Steve Jobs, he'll tell you TEN!


----------



## ksv (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *I resent that...
> Go ask Steve Jobs, he'll tell you TEN! *



Yes, but Steve Jobs is an oldie


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 17, 2002)

I know it is supposed to be called ten but ex sounds so much better to me so I call it ex and so does everyone else I now.


----------



## dricci (Apr 17, 2002)

You know, thou who disobeys the proper saying of the name of the great OS Ten dot One dot Four will not get into Aqua Heaven!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

stop with the DOT it is POINT! You use dot when it is in a word like macosx dot com. You use point with numbers like 10 point 1 point 4 or my ibook screen is 12 point 1 inches. Am I the only one who says point?


----------



## dricci (Apr 17, 2002)

Steve says in Mac OS X it's Dot. Steve, being the leading force behind Mac OS X and the one who created the name and versioning system, has the last say on what is called what.

So, It's still "Ten" and "dot."

Besides, "point" sounds so AOL/Microsoft.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

steve is god

googolplex will talk like steve

save me


----------



## ksuther (Apr 18, 2002)

Hmm, I don't say point or dot when I say the long name. I just say "ten" "one" "four". The dots and points take too long


----------



## toast (Apr 18, 2002)

Say "one dot fourteen" to look smaaaaart


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Say "one dot fourteen" to look smaaaaart  *



And what does that have to do with my avatar?


----------



## toast (Apr 18, 2002)

%@%* ! That wasn't the good image to post !
I'm terribly sorry, young man, I won't do it again. I had the image of a young footballer looking very smaaaaaaart and I wanted to post it -- confusion the waitress. Sorry again, I'm gonna change this if I can.

PS: how do you change the 'Junior Member' string to the strange Norwegian-like thing you wrote ? Thanx -


----------



## ksuther (Apr 18, 2002)

You change that string of text by clicking the "user cp" button, and then selecting Edit Profile. It's somewhere in the big block of text fields. You may have to have 25 posts or so before you can change it though. I'm not sure.


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *%#^ ! That wasn't the good image to post !
> I'm terribly sorry, young man, I won't do it again. I had the image of a young footballer looking very smaaaaaaart and I wanted to post it -- confusion the waitress. Sorry again, I'm gonna change this if I can.
> 
> PS: how do you change the 'Junior Member' string to the strange Norwegian-like thing you wrote ? Thanx - *



Haha 
You can edit your title by clicking "user cp" on the top of the page, then the "Edit Profile" sub option.
The "norwegian-looking thing" actually is norwegian. Figure out what it means for yourself. I change it every month or so. If you translate enough of them, you'll find out what they are


----------



## Frederic (Apr 19, 2002)

"point vs dot" ? Weeeeeell, english is too complicated. In french, there are only "points", and no "dots" at all. So "10 point 1 point 4" is it.  

But french is not perfect, and there *is* a difference between "X" and "10"...


----------



## dricci (Apr 19, 2002)

But Steve speaks English, not French, and there are Dots in English, and Steve uses English and says "Dot"  so therefore, it's Dot. Atleast in English


----------



## Frederic (Apr 19, 2002)

I will try to talk about this to Steve, at the next Apple Expo (hum, if there IS an Apple Expo, this year). This "point vs dot" problem is too painfull... He MUST says it in french


----------



## toast (Apr 19, 2002)

Le jour où Steve parlera français les poules auront des dents de vant.


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 21, 2002)

When i am ralking about the system in general i just say X not os X just X (and i an not saying ex!) but when i neen to talkabout a spific version i say 10.1.2, 10.1.3 ect


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 22, 2002)

I am kind of like you I say 10.1.4 when I want to give a specific version but I say ex when I am just talking about Mac OS X.


----------



## theCaptain (Apr 22, 2002)

No offense to anybody in here, but when someone pronounces it OS EX it kind of sounds gay to me.  It makes me think the person who is commenting on it isnt smart enough to know his Roman Numerals.  It is not EX its 10.  Mac OS 8, Mac OS 9, Mac OS 10.  The only reason an X is in their is because it is the Roman Numeral for 10 and it looks cooler then simply writting OS 10 on the box.  Remember it is not prounouced EX its pronounced ten!


----------



## ksv (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theCaptain _
> *No offense to anybody in here, but when someone pronounces it OS EX it kind of sounds gay to me.  It makes me think the person who is commenting on it isnt smart enough to know his Roman Numerals.  It is not EX its 10.  Mac OS 8, Mac OS 9, Mac OS 10.  The only reason an X is in their is because it is the Roman Numeral for 10 and it looks cooler then simply writting OS 10 on the box.  Remember it is not prounouced EX its pronounced ten! *



So, gay people aren't smart enough to understand roman numerals?


----------



## Sogni (Apr 23, 2002)

So... tell me this...
Why is it that on just about everywhere I see "OS X" I see "OS X Version 10", "OS X Version 10.x", "OS X Version 10.1.x", "OS X v. 10.1.x" and the such?

That automatically turns the "X" back into EX and throws roman numerals out the window in my book. 

Either take the "X" out of OS X and put "10" or do X.1.x... or even X.I.x...
Or acept it being called "OS EX"!

The only way it would be acceptable is if Apple used roman numerals from day 1 for their OS... Like Star Wars IV, V, VI then I II III (everyone I know uses either the Roman Numeral or the Name of that particular "Episode"(?) when speaking of a particular Star Wars movie) - THEN OS X would have been a no-brainer OS TEN!

Ok - I'll step off of my soap box now. 
We where arguing different points of view in class today about our and eachother's art compositions late at night... and I guess it's still in my system! heh


----------



## WoLF (Apr 23, 2002)

I tend to call it both.


----------



## dricci (Apr 23, 2002)

> OS 10, 10.1.4



The proper way


----------



## mindbend (Apr 23, 2002)

I hadn't realized it before, but the About this Mac screen tells us how we're going to be seeing it for a while. Mac OS X, Version 10.1.4. I like this approach.


----------



## ksv (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mindbend _
> *I hadn't realized it before, but the About this Mac screen tells us how we're going to be seeing it for a while. Mac OS X, Version 10.1.4. I like this approach. *


----------



## ksv (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## googolplex (Apr 23, 2002)

ksv, nice photoshopping .

And keep on using chimera! You can put bookmarks on your personal toolbar btw....


----------



## theCaptain (Apr 23, 2002)

> So, gay people aren't smart enough to understand roman numerals?



You know I dont mean gay people, I just used the term gay to indicate something that was kind of stupid, no I dont have anything against gay people, its just an expression.  To address the Mac OS X 10.1.4 naming issue, it is like this because you cant combine roman numerals and numbers like Mac OS X.1.4, It just doesnt work.   That is why it is like this, the correct  way to prounouce this is Mac OS 10.1.4, you simply ignore the roman numberal X cause it is simply stating the Operating Sytem, the 10.1.4 indicates the version number.  I dont think it is even correct to issue periods after roman numerals, however I could be wrong on that one.  I suppose the Could of said Mac OS X.I.IV but that can be challenging to read quickly, and I dont even know you can actually use a series of Roman Numerals like that.  Remember its not an X its a roman numeral that simply looks like an X, look at the box carefully and its easy to see that is is a giant Romal numeral not a simple x, like XP, which sucks by the way.


----------



## ksv (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *ksv, nice photoshopping .
> 
> And keep on using chimera! You can put bookmarks on your personal toolbar btw.... *



Actually, I wouln't even have to use Photoshop to make that picture, I could simply use the Terminal and pico 

Believe what you want, but I can bet 100 bucks that 10.1.5 is going to be released within a few days/weeks


----------



## googolplex (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, I beleive you, since I've seen screenshots somewhere else on here as well.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

Pico?  Where is the version information kept?  Is the "About this Mac" screen updated dynamically?  I assumed that there was an About image somewhere...


----------



## ksv (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Pico?  Where is the version information kept?  Is the "About this Mac" screen updated dynamically?  I assumed that there was an About image somewhere... *



It's somewhere like System>Library>CoreServices>SystemVersion.plist , I think


----------



## ddma (Apr 24, 2002)

I have some same captures!

















More interesting: While holding down the Eject Key...


----------



## ksuther (Apr 24, 2002)

Pretty spiffy 
I like the Eject screen, because I can never tell when it's working or not.


----------



## ddma (Apr 24, 2002)

I think Apple is trying to add as many as they could in 10.1.x before 10.2 is out. So they could charge us for the update! 

Just a thought.


----------



## georgelien (Apr 27, 2002)

Is OS Ten, short for Mac OS Ten.  If you call it X, then some people might think about the X Windows, which the Unix / Linux user use.


----------

